# Started my Old Skool FridgiDor !!



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

This has been sitting in my basement becoming a sticker collector for a while now, Never really knew what to do with it. Well i joined Puff, and i knew there was only one thing i Should do with it. I took the cooling setup out of it, and the original racks, and ice cube trays. I just got done installing the wire racks. I am off to my local B&M to grab a bunch of empty cigar boxes. Some will be used for storage, and some will be ripped apart for the cedar to liquid nail to the insides for RH control. Two clear plastic pans at the bottom which will be filled with KL. Gonna do a Oust fan for now, until i get the ambition to wire in a PC fan with Blue Led's. Also gonna try to locate a remote Therm/Hygrom so i dont have to keep opening her up to check out the RH. Heres a couple pics for now. Will keep posting as i go. Thanks for looking !!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice touch--I seem to remember this era or saw pictures of them--LOL---Very nice storage that I would have in my abode anytime...Can't wait to see your final setup--Nice!!!


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

Keith you are addicted!


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

That looks great, I can't wait to see the completed pics!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> This has been sitting in my basement becoming a sticker collector for a while now, Never really knew what to do with it. Well i joined Puff, and i knew there was only one thing i Should do with it. I took the cooling setup out of it, and the original racks, and ice cube trays. I just got done installing the wire racks. I am off to my local B&M to grab a bunch of empty cigar boxes. Some will be used for storage, and some will be ripped apart for the cedar to liquid nail to the insides for RH control. Two clear plastic pans at the bottom which will be filled with KL. Gonna do a Oust fan for now, until i get the ambition to wire in a PC fan with Blue Led's. Also gonna try to locate a remote Therm/Hygrom so i dont have to keep opening her up to check out the RH. Heres a couple pics for now. Will keep posting as i go. Thanks for looking !!!!


I have a broken fridge in my garage as well...just sitting there. I should move it to the basement and do the same thing....that would be killer!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

HELL YEA! nice piece for the project, especially the B's STICKAH on it!:whoo:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> HELL YEA! nice piece for the project, especially the B's STICKAH on it!:whoo:


 ...and the C's! Just need a Sox sticker and you are golden!


----------



## Omahaboy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ive been looking for something to do with my minifridge ever since i moved out of the dorm and got an apartment. its just been sitting unplugged. think im going to have to start buying boxes and put it to use.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

man that should make an awesome humi!!!


----------



## ZeeKodadi (Feb 20, 2011)

I always like the old fridge humi's this one is a nice one


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

gotta love the drop kick murphy's sticker!!!!!


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

If the humi doesnt work out I have seen people make great smokers out of those fridges.....Either way great project!!


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Interesting and very cool idea!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> ...and the C's! Just need a Sox sticker and you are golden!


Keith, I saw a VERY scientific study where cigars are more prone to mold and beetles if the humidors have sox stickers affixed to them. Don't do it!!!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

A retro fridge humi? Now that is COOL! I love it!

If I were you, I'd get rid of the decals and refinish it. I'm jealous. Heck, I may need to shop around now for an old retro Kelvinator.


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats great take pics of stuff you do this is great idea.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Keith, I saw a VERY scientific study where cigars are more prone to mold and beetles if the humidors have sox stickers affixed to them. Don't do it!!!


That is only White Sox stickers...so feel free to put a Red Sox sticker on (or wait for the Red Sox 2011 World Champs sticker.)


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the compliments !!!! Its definetely a fun little project. Heading out today to grab the pc fan, and the hygro. Veeral, I am sure you can find me a KaKa sticker for it !! lol . Speaking of stickers, everyone should send me a sticker of there fav Team, Band etc......So i can slap it on, and i will take pics on there as i receive them. Kind of a representation of all my BOTLS on here, displayed on the outside of what brings us all together on here !!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Keith this is awesome brother! I would think a refrigerator would have a nice seal on it so you should be able to hold RH nicely in that girl!

This is an awesome project indeed, can't wait to see her fill up with good cigars my man!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> That is only White Sox stickers...so feel free to put a Red Sox sticker on (or wait for the Red Sox 2011 World Champs sticker.)


Cheers to that!! Friday is the game and it can't come fast enough!!!!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh, lol Great project btw!! Enjoy it!!! Maybe you should get some 3/8" spanish ceder planks and make some shelves!! I hope to see some pics!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Steve. Was thinking about that. Gonna run it like this for a while, if it works out, gonan consider doing some sort of shelving and/or draws to.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Thanks Steve. Was thinking about that. Gonna run it like this for a while, if it works out, gonan consider doing some sort of shelving and/or draws to.


This is the company I went through. I think all the wood for mine ran me about $70 delivered. It was good material too!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh sweet, thank you. Cheaper than I thought. How much did you get ? What lengths ?


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Oh sweet, thank you. Cheaper than I thought. How much did you get ? What lengths ?


hmm, I gotta recall but If i remember right I got 4: 3/8" thick by 4" wide x 36" in length for the walls of my drawers, then I got 2: 3/16" x 4" x 36" for the drawer bottoms.

Check out my wineador build thread.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks awesome Steve !! Def gonna look into doing something when the weather gets nice, and i can open up the garage and get to building ! Thanks for the info brother !!!!


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see more pics.

Liquid Nail is a little stinky. I would suggest using titebond or gorilla glue.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Looks awesome Steve !! Def gonna look into doing something when the weather gets nice, and i can open up the garage and get to building ! Thanks for the info brother !!!!


Its my pleasure!! I can't wait to see what you end up doing!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Bleedingme said:


> Looks awesome! Can't wait to see more pics.
> 
> Liquid Nail is a little stinky. I would suggest using titebond or gorilla glue.


I have heard that Hot Glue works great too!


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> Keith, I saw a VERY scientific study where cigars are more prone to mold and beetles if the humidors have *sox stickers* affixed to them. Don't do it!!!


You're wrong for that Veeral!ound:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome fridge. That'll make a sweet humi!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I've wanted to do this for a while now, and put it next to an old school bottle coke vending machine. My neighbor does really good wood work and I was going to have him line the inside with spanish cedar and do some cedar shelfs and what not. After seeing yours I really want to get mine going.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Keith, I saw a VERY scientific study where cigars are more prone to mold and beetles if the humidors have sox stickers affixed to them. Don't do it!!!


I saw another VERY VERY scientific study where if you put a RUN DMC and Beastie Boys poster form 86 next to your humi it turns all cigars inside into 3+ years aged or cuban depending what you started with.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

hahahahahaha!!! Nice !! Send me a Yanks sticka V !!!!


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> hahahahahaha!!! Nice !! Send me a Yanks sticka V !!!!


If you recieve a Yanks sticker do yourself a favor and place it on the back or underneath that fridge as to not embarrass yourself in front of your friends :lol:

Very nice looking project you have going there. Cant wait to see the finished product.

GO RED SOX!!! :boink:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

whodeeni said:


> You're wrong for that Veeral!ound:





BlackandGold508 said:


> hahahahahaha!!! Nice !! Send me a Yanks sticka V !!!!





Stoke and Smoke said:


> If you recieve a Yanks sticker do yourself a favor and place it on the back or underneath that fridge as to not embarrass yourself in front of your friends :lol:
> 
> Very nice looking project you have going there. Cant wait to see the finished product.
> 
> GO RED SOX!!! :boink:


Man....you guys are all over the US. :ranger:

Keith, we want that fridge filled in 1 week! :yo:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome! Just wondering, are you going to have it cool at all, or is it in an air conditioned space? Am I correct that it's gonna be one bigass humi, but not be refrigerated at all? 

Are you thinking of active humidification in there, or beads/KL? I'm sure silica gel would humidify that amount of space, but it's gonna take lots of it!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Its not gonna cool at all, i actually ripped the cooling unit out. I dont wanna spend to much money on this, so i am just running KL in two 9X13 plastic pans on the bottom. Was gonna wire up a PC fan for it, or some sort of battery operated fan to blow from bottom to top. I have a bunch of empty cigar boxes in it now for stroage/rh stability. We'll see what happens. If it all works out, a buddy of mine is a finish carpenter, and he said he would build some nice cedar or mahogany shelving for it.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

One week ?!?! Lucky if it gets quarter filled in one year !!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Fill it with singles in a week, no boxes! Then were talking


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I will be "single" in a week !!! lol


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Seems like I'm not the only one whose significant other doesn't support the cigar hobby


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

She does, and alot because of words of wisdom from this community. she supports me in it big time, as long as i dont abuse it.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

Hot damn Keith. Almost 70 degrees out today. Warmest its been in 6 months.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Felt amazing brother !! Was gonna call you guys, but an Extreme Hangover got in the way of a cigar today. Gonna go enjoy one now. Feeling a little more normal now.


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome humidor idea. I turned a broken under counter type mini fridge into a humidor. I love it. Ive had it for about ten years now and it works like a champ


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome Aaron ! and Welcome !!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

So decided not to get to crazy with cutting up a bunch of boxes and attaching to the walls. Its in such good shape inside, didnt wanna ruin the ol skool look of it. Running KL on the bottom, the top, and inside the freezer part. Hoping this will be enough. Still have to wire in a fan on the bottom to circulate air. Not the prettiest, but it should work. Dont wanna put to much money into it. If the RH is where i want it in the am, i will add what little cigars i have to the empty boxes inside. Like i said before, if it works out, a friend of mine is gonna build either Spanish Cedar or Mahogany shelving/drawers for it. Thanks for looking guys ! Send stickers and i will slap em on to represent !!


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 20, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> So decided not to get to crazy with cutting up a bunch of boxes and attaching to the walls. Its in such good shape inside, didnt wanna ruin the ol skool look of it. Running KL on the bottom, the top, and inside the freezer part. Hoping this will be enough. Still have to wire in a fan on the bottom to circulate air. Not the prettiest, but it should work. Dont wanna put to much money into it. If the RH is where i want it in the am, i will add what little cigars i have to the empty boxes inside. Like i said before, if it works out, a friend of mine is gonna build either Spanish Cedar or Mahogany shelving/drawers for it. Thanks for looking guys ! Send stickers and i will slap em on to represent !!


You can buy Spanish Cedar shelves from different places online. I'm sure some one around here knows a few good sources.


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

I bought some trays from cheap humidors last week. I plan on using them for singles in my fridgador. I had a computer fan in mine at one point but didnt see any difference but it might work for you. Once I got the rh stable it held like a champ. I have the door lined with a large piece of sp cedar and also some pieces along the back. The boxes will work well for you. As long as the fridge has a good seal I think you will be pleased with it. Lookin good!


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

i have a question. Some refrigerators have that smell of " watery plastic smell" did your have that ?


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

flipping sweet Keith!!

Are those compartments on the door? If so thats a great place to store some KL to give you more shelf space.

Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

Very cool man. I had an old stand up freezer at one time.. never even thought about how cool it would have been as a humi.. 
Then again i wasnt really into smoking back then either. lol


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the complimets guys !! Alex, it did have an odd smell to it, i let a bunch of crumpled up newspaper sit in it for 48 hours, that kinda helped. but mosly just airing it out helped. Plus, now that there is KL and Boxes in there, it has gone away. I am having a tough time though keeping proper RH in it. even with allll that KL , i cant even get it to 50%.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Going with the Cigar Oasis for this bad boy !


----------



## Mo1775 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cool project!! Looking forward to seeing the finished product!
Yeah, I think an Oasis should do the trick humidifying such a big space.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Mo ! Didnt wanna get to involved in this project when i first started, but looks like its not gonna go that way !


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Did you try spraying the kitty litter with salt water or just distilled water? I had to use salt water to keep my RH up in my cabinet this winter. I have an oasis II XL, but gave up trying to use that in the cabinet and just use the litter now. It would have probably worked but I need to get some ventilated shelves in there first.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Thanks for the complimets guys !! Alex, it did have an odd smell to it, i let a bunch of crumpled up newspaper sit in it for 48 hours, that kinda helped. but mosly just airing it out helped. Plus, now that there is KL and Boxes in there, it has gone away. I am having a tough time though keeping proper RH in it. even with allll that KL , i cant even get it to 50%.


Nice!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Son Of Thor said:


> Did you try spraying the kitty litter with salt water or just distilled water? I had to use salt water to keep my RH up in my cabinet this winter. I have an oasis II XL, but gave up trying to use that in the cabinet and just use the litter now. It would have probably worked but I need to get some ventilated shelves in there first.


Hey Corey. Just DW, no salt. How big is the cabinet you use ? How much KL do you have in there ? Thanks man.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone have any input on which is better. Cigar Oasis or the Humi-Care version ?? Thanks !!


----------



## frogman434 (Mar 7, 2011)

How is the RH and Temp holding up?


----------



## alboogie7 (Feb 16, 2011)

looking good...


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hey Corey. Just DW, no salt. How big is the cabinet you use ? How much KL do you have in there ? Thanks man.


Hey Keith, sorry I just saw this post. The cabinet I have it in is 19 wide, 16 deep and 3 ft tall I think, and the bottom section is about 2 ft tall maybe. I think I have around 3-4 lbs in the top part and 1-2lbs in the bottom part. All the litter is loose in some open plastic containers.


----------

